# Superb grow room



## cincy boy

awsome room with 1 HPS And 1 MH


----------



## GreenBandit

looks real nice...just curious, do u use the metal halide light for the beginning stage of growth and then switch to the HPS?

I read that the HPS can be used from start to finish but mine is 400w and i'm afraid it will be too intense for the first few weeks of growth...any advice?


----------



## cincy boy

MH is good for vegg because of the blue spectrum I use a hps all the way though I found that pic on google and it was a setup I would love to have but anyway I have a 250watt hps and 2 compact floros I keep the floros close to the seedling and the hps a good foot and a half


----------



## Eggman

If you use a HPS for clones or early growth, reflect the light up so the plants don't get it direct. You have to understand your type of plant. If they stretch, get more light on them, if they bush, you're right-on. 14 days after roots use your HPS like normal with a few floros in there as well. That adds the mythical blue that seems to help, but doens't really. It's a weed, not an orchid. Again, I use a cool tube so it's painfully diverse.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

What if you used a hps and mh at the same time during all stages of growth?  Just wondered, would you get some turbo charged buds?


----------



## gqone333

thats what im doing now ,your sopposed to it tricks the plant plus there getting two spectrums.the spectrum plays a big factor on your plants,one of the most important things


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

cool i'm suprised more people aren't doing it then.  Gonna be some real nice buds then.


----------



## Eggman

I think using both lights may be a waste but if you don't pay the electric bill, light the place up.


----------



## gqone333

im using a 1000watt hps and a 65 watt blue floresence light not a mh.so im really only paying for the hps


----------



## Hick

Running flo's alongside an HID, is pretty much a futile practice. Flourescents have to be close before the plants recieve any beneficial light from them. Placeing them close enuff for the plants to see, invariable shades/blocks the more intense and beneficial hid.



> That adds the mythical blue that seems to help, but doens't really. It's a weed, not an orchid.


.."Mythical" blue?? ..did you learn *that* in your _lab_?? The blue spectrum is not mythical. It is also essential to plant growth..._any_ green plant. An HPS has a 'sufficient' amount of the blue spectrum to grow satisfactory. But is preffered for flowering, because it emits more at the red end of the spectrum, which is more beneficial to flowering.  MH however, does provide more light in the 'blue' end of the spectrum, and is better/more beneficial for vegetive growth.
  "Conversion" bulbs are available (though a bit expensive..IMO) for both hps and mh. They are designed to produce a 'more full" spectrum in both types.


----------



## sicnarf

> cool i'm suprised more people aren't doing it then. Gonna be some real nice buds then.



Sup rebel, how are your plants doing in your areo6? I'm interested in knowing, keep us updated bro. later man.


----------



## gqone333

yeah i got my flor mounted on the wall so they in no way block my hps.i mounted it pretty high to trick the plant and use both spectrums ,plus that flor creates a little heat if too close to the plants .i have mines high beside hps so the fan would blow the heat ,created by the flor and hps ,towards the air output.i not using the floresence for growth .just for spectrum .that little 65 watt wont do shit for growth..expeacialy in the flower stage,you can get away with it in veg.


----------

